# BEC Autoparts - 2018+ Tiguan Replica LED\HID Headlights For Sale



## [email protected] (Nov 22, 2010)

*July 10th Update*

*Sale!!
*
Regular price is $715, $50 off so they are now $665 per set shipped. 
All parts including the HID kit and instructions are included.

https://www.becautoparts.com/products/2018-vw-tiguan-hid-led-headlights


We did a lot of testing and quite sure these will work like the stock Xenon headlights without error.

As well, for those who really cant wait, we will sell the adapter harness separately, and you can buy other aftermarket Tiguan headlights from places like Ebay, etc and use it with our adapters. 

For the new brand new 2018+ VW Tiguan, we offer very high quality LED \ HID Headlights. They look very similar to the OEM VW Xenon headlights but at a fraction of the price.
So, if you have a Tiguan with only the stock halogen headlights consider getting these to significantly improve your lighting.

*Features:*

Fully plug and play for the North American model of the Tiguan. Has been tested locally.
Bi-xenon projector headlights - functions as both low and primary high beams
Secondary LED High beam in the inner light position
LED DRLs 
Dynamic LED turn signals
Only fits cars originally equipped with halogen headlights, does not fit cars with the factory xenon headlights.

*Prices *

Check our website for the latest prices. 

Just the adapters are available for $115 US Shipped

https://www.becautoparts.com/products/2018-vw-tiguan-hid-led-headlights 

*Photos*


----------



## Dizzlez (May 4, 2018)

Are there any install instructions? I need to see how difficult it is to install before purchasing.


----------



## jono119 (Mar 16, 2018)

these are nice. What size HID bulb do these use?


----------



## shervsr20 (Jul 22, 2018)

Looks nice! Does Smith VW sell them? Very tempting.


----------



## the_jeep_now (Oct 24, 2014)

Ed, are these produced by the same manufacturer that makes ones for MK7?

Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


----------



## tiguanmarcus (Sep 11, 2017)

Nice to see other vendors selling this. I wonder if it is the same manufacturer as the ones that are sold on Aliexpress.


----------



## D3Audi (Feb 18, 2016)

Oh my.. I definitely see myself ordering these sometime in the not too distant future. 

I have a couple Questions: 

1.) Do the LED DRLs have two brightness settings? Meaning that they dim when the Low Beams are on? (Like OEM)

2.) How bright are the DRLs? I've seen a lot of aftermarket replica lights and the DRLs are bluish and dim. They don't look oem at all. They look cheap and aftermarket. Hopefully these are close to OEM

Can't wait to see more pictures and footage of these working on NAR Tiguan's. 

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## blackgliguy (May 4, 2004)

Any group buy deals? I’m in for a set of 55k morimotos if you say yes. Loved my pair on my B7 Passat!


----------



## blackgliguy (May 4, 2004)

Lots of interest here Ed...


----------



## vdubs kopfschuss GLI (Sep 25, 2014)

anyone else watch the video on the website provided? seems the dynamic turns are a little sluggish...

i may be in for a group buy also!


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 22, 2010)

shervsr20 said:


> Looks nice! Does Smith VW sell them? Very tempting.


We have one set over there for demo purposes, talk to Arno, he can show them to you.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 22, 2010)

the_jeep_now said:


> Ed, are these produced by the same manufacturer that makes ones for MK7?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


Yes, these made by the same company that makes them for our Mk7 headlights, which we sold for 3.5 years now.

LEDs are super bright, some people actually complain they are too bright on the Mk7 Golf.

The LED Dynamic turn signals are good quality, the video is not that good.

I included a few more photos, this shows the bottom, where the LED controllers, and HID ballast fit. They come pre-installed with 5500K bulbs.
It is all very factory looking. I do have to say, without trying to sound like a sales guy, these are probably the best looking aftermarket headlights that I have seen.

Even includes the expensive molded aluminum heat sink.

For Group Buy, let me work on the numbers and see if I can give you guys better pricing. The boxes are huge, and heavy, so shipping is quite expensive for them...


----------



## blackgliguy (May 4, 2004)

[email protected] said:


> For Group Buy, let me work on the numbers and see if I can give you guys better pricing. The boxes are huge, and heavy, so shipping is quite expensive!


What’s your next quantity up Ed to get us better pricing? Sounds like at least 2 of us are in. Who else?


----------



## Bullitt_TDI (Dec 12, 2006)

blackgliguy said:


> What’s your next quantity up Ed to get us better pricing? Sounds like at least 2 of us are in. Who else?


Interested. esp with the shorter days on horizon.


----------



## PeteC (Jun 13, 2013)

Would these work in a Tiguan manufactured for left hand drive countries like UK, Australia, etc?


----------



## D3Audi (Feb 18, 2016)

[email protected] said:


> I included a few more photos, this shows the bottom, where the LED controllers, and HID ballast fit. They come pre-installed with 5500K bulbs.


So does this mean that if the bulbs and/or ballasts ever fail, there will be no replacing them? 

What is the bulb type? Appears to be a real HID projector eh? And not a halogen projector with an HID kit. 



Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 22, 2010)

D3Audi said:


> So does this mean that if the bulbs and/or ballasts ever fail, there will be no replacing them?
> 
> What is the bulb type? Appears to be a real HID projector eh? And not a halogen projector with an HID kit.
> 
> ...


To answer the recent questions.

1. Yes, real Xenon projectors with glass lenses for the projector.  Has E-code beam pattern, so you have a very sharp cutoff.
2. Ballasts can be replaced, just unscrew and plug in a new one. You can get them from us, or replace with regular aftermarket HID ballasts.
3. Not compatible for RHD cars, eg, Australia, and the UK, beam pattern is specific for LHD (North American cars)
4. For pricing, will post that up next....


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 22, 2010)

*August 22nd Update*

Just posted Group Buy Info...


----------



## jono119 (Mar 16, 2018)

[email protected] said:


> *August 22nd Update*
> 
> Just posted Group Buy Info...


is there a typo? 6-10 is more that 3-5...


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 22, 2010)

jono119 said:


> is there a typo? 6-10 is more that 3-5...


Yes, should be $599 for 6-10 units.


----------



## Bawlti (Apr 22, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> *August 22nd Update*
> 
> Just posted Group Buy Info...


Few questions..

1) How is the default HID kit quality vs the Morimoto kit?

2) Group buy for Canada too? If yes, any other shipping fees?


----------



## mattchow (Jan 12, 2010)

in.


----------



## PeteC (Jun 13, 2013)

[email protected] said:


> 3. Not compatible for RHD cars, eg, Australia, and the UK, beam pattern is specific for LHD (North American cars)


Is there any way it can be modified for RHD cars? If there is enough demand?


----------



## the_jeep_now (Oct 24, 2014)

Is the group buy price for Morimoto HID kit or?

Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


----------



## TablaRasa (May 12, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> To answer the recent questions.
> 
> 1. Yes, real Xenon projectors with glass lenses for the projector. Has E-code beam pattern, so you have a very sharp cutoff.
> 2. Ballasts can be replaced, just unscrew and plug in a new one. You can get them from us, or replace with regular aftermarket HID ballasts.
> ...


This doesn't have the AFS capabilities correct?


----------



## blackgliguy (May 4, 2004)

Email sent for group buy!


----------



## blackgliguy (May 4, 2004)

Bump for more interest!


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 22, 2010)

the_jeep_now said:


> Is the group buy price for Morimoto HID kit or?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


No, the headlights already come with a good quality HID kit.

No AFS, this involves numerous sensors in the car to get this work, and is only available with the Lighting package.

Here is a link to how to install the headlights, I think the guy is speaking Italian, but you see what is involved.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1h-CH3866pY

thanks,

Ed


----------



## CBtsi33 (Aug 31, 2016)

bump, I'm interested. 
Ed, I sent an email to you yesterday.


----------



## Jersey18Tiguan (Jun 9, 2018)

Bump
Sent an email, Ed. Very interested.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 22, 2010)

*Sept 9th Update*

So, we decided on doing $599 US Shipped for a complete set of headlights with HID kit and bulbs. This is a great deal!

You can either contact me with your Paypal info, or visit our wesbstore to get this pricing.

I expect our 10 sets will sell out quickly, so please act if you like to get a set!

https://www.becautoparts.com/products/2018-vw-tiguan-hid-led-headlights


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 22, 2010)

*Sept 14th Update*

We have 4 sets of headlights remaining at $599 per set shipped.


www.becautoparts.com


----------



## foehn (Nov 14, 2010)

So I bit the bullet and ordered a pair. Now I have to put them in... I put a pair in my Mk7 Sportwagen and am comfortable with removing the grille and bumper if necessary, but the radar sensor behind the grille emblem makes me a little nervous with other threads talking about having to recalibrate them for lowering etc.

Are there any other installation videos or photos out there? I don’t speak Italian and as far as I can tell the video is done after the fact, verbally explaining what he did.

Can anyone weigh in on whether grille removal requires sensor recalibration? I would think the sensor would be mounted to the frame and not to the grille itself. If it is mounted to the grille can the harness be unplugged instead of removing it from the grille?

I’m excited to get some more effective (and up-to-date) lighting on the car, but want to get the best installation info out there. When I feel ready to do it, I’ll do a write up / video.


----------



## CBtsi33 (Aug 31, 2016)

I received mine and installed them yesterday evening.

I got 2 issues and I'm having discussion with Ed finding solutions to:

- I have "check daytime running light" (right and left)
- The low beams do some flickering (right and left)

I used the adapters that came with the headlights.

Am I the only one with these issues? I'm in Canada and I have the base model (trendline with connectivity package).


----------



## blackgliguy (May 4, 2004)

CBtsi33 said:


> I received mine and installed them yesterday evening.
> 
> I got 2 issues and I'm having discussion with Ed finding solutions to:
> 
> ...


How bad was the install? Did you have to remove the bumper to install? Was about to pull the trigger and got concerns over needing to remove grill and bumper and screwing up my adaptive cruise, lane assist, etc...


----------



## CBtsi33 (Aug 31, 2016)

blackgliguy said:


> How bad was the install? Did you have to remove the bumper to install? Was about to pull the trigger and got concerns over needing to remove grill and bumper and screwing up my adaptive cruise, lane assist, etc...


The install was easy because Ed provided VW bumper removal instructions. Yes you have to remove the bumper to have access to 1 screw on side that holds the headlight. No ways to swap headlights without removing the bumper. My car does not have all your drive assist features, however, the instructions mentioned these if I remember correctly.

Ed has just responded to my email with some solution (new ballasts, and he's working on the DRL fault). His customer service is on-point :thumbup:


----------



## #Michgo (Jul 15, 2009)

subscribed for post-install pics/review


----------



## CBtsi33 (Aug 31, 2016)

Here's the response from ED:

_So, basically the LEDS work normally, the DRL and turn signal, you just get the error on the dash. 

Flickering with the low beams. Basically an issue with the ballasts.

I will send you a pair of different ballasts that will resolve the issue with the low beams. They need to mount outside and you need to drill a 1” hole in the low beam cover to run the wiring. I think it is a problem with the ballasts that came with the headlights.

For the error on the dash with the LED DRLs, I am checking with the factory, could be a difference in voltage, there are more LEDs used in these headlights than the stock halogen headlights with the small stripe of LEDs. So, car thinks there is a problem, but nothing is really wrong. 

I have someone at the dealer, plus people at the manufacturer of the headlights that will look into this.
_

I hope that Ed will fix these small issues. I love the headlights and they seems to be of a good quality (despite maybe the ballasts). 
I'll post pics later...and keep you updated on Ed's solutions.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 22, 2010)

*Sept 26th Update*

OK, due to some bad communications when we first had the headlights tested, and was given the impression that everything worked fine, we need to put the sale of the headlights on hold until we resolve a few issues.

1. DRL LEDs display and error on the dash to show that they are not working or malfunctioning. However, the lights themselves work fine. 

2. Some flashing with the low beams and HIDs when used with the provided HID kit. Swapping to a different HID kit seems to solve the problem.

We want to identify what is the cause of the error, and changing the HID ballasts to a different brand will fix these issues. The ballasts provided were used on the Cadillac ATS headlights we sold previously, and they all worked fine with those cars, so I don't think the ballasts themselves are bad. 

I will keep you guys updated as to how things go.


----------



## CBtsi33 (Aug 31, 2016)

Ed,

I sent you a few emails last week and I haven't heard from you since...Please check your email or pm. I really need to know what to do with my headlights...


----------



## kicnit (Jul 11, 2018)

CBtsi33 said:


> Ed,
> 
> I sent you a few emails last week and I haven't heard from you since...Please check your email or pm. I really need to know what to do with my headlights...


Any updates on your side? Curious to see if any issues had been resolved. Ready to pull the trigger, but want to be sure things are working correct. 

Kyle


----------



## CBtsi33 (Aug 31, 2016)

kicnit said:


> Any updates on your side? Curious to see if any issues had been resolved. Ready to pull the trigger, but want to be sure things are working correct.
> 
> Kyle


I'm working with Ed on fixing the issues. I will keep you guys updated shortly.


----------



## bateau (Jun 16, 2013)

CBtsi33 said:


> I'm working with Ed on fixing the issues. I will keep you guys updated shortly.


Do we believe the issue is with your specific set (bad ballast etc) or more fundamental design issues that affect everyone who bought the first group buy batch?

I haven’t installed mine yet, but test fitted and there was no flicker in HID. I only hooked up one light at a time for a minute or two, so no dash warning light raised either. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## trouble1mk (Sep 25, 2005)

Any fix? 
when is the next groupbuy will be?


----------



## CBtsi33 (Aug 31, 2016)

yes, but I had to find it by myself. I had to bring the car to a shop where they are specialized in HID/LED/lighting for cars (named: Prolightz). I spent another 250$(cad) to get them working without issues.
I've contacted Ed several time since I found these issues and I haven't heard anything from him since...His customer support was great until I wanted fixing the headlights' issues. Since nothing 
I'm surprised of that because in the past I always had good support and communication with him. I even proposed to share with him the solution on how to fix all issues...in exchange of paying the 250$ that cost me to get them work. Again, he's never replied.

Headlights: They seem working great since they have been fixed. no error coding or flicking/flashing.

In conclusion, I'm very disappointed with Ed's customer service this time and for now, I can't recommend BEC autoparts...


----------



## vdubs kopfschuss GLI (Sep 25, 2014)

CBtsi33 said:


> yes, but I had to find it by myself. I had to bring the car to a shop where they are specialized in HID/LED/lighting for cars (named: Prolightz). I spent another 250$(cad) to get them working without issues.
> I've contacted Ed several time since I found these issues and I haven't heard anything from him since...His customer support was great until I wanted fixing the headlights' issues. Since nothing
> I'm surprised of that because in the past I always had good support and communication with him. I even proposed to share with him the solution on how to fix all issues...in exchange of paying the 250$ that cost me to get them work. Again, he's never replied.
> 
> ...


damn, now that is really ****ty to hear. 
your review alone will make me not buy at all from them, especially since they havent figured out the fix yet, but some shop who never worked on the product has. doesnt bode well with the people selling it. 

sorry you got stuck with an extra bill to fix a product they sold you. but at least you have a working set now.

thanks for the feedback!


----------



## D3Audi (Feb 18, 2016)

CBtsi33 said:


> yes, but I had to find it by myself. I had to bring the car to a shop where they are specialized in HID/LED/lighting for cars (named: Prolightz). I spent another 250$(cad) to get them working without issues.
> I've contacted Ed several time since I found these issues and I haven't heard anything from him since...His customer support was great until I wanted fixing the headlights' issues. Since nothing
> I'm surprised of that because in the past I always had good support and communication with him. I even proposed to share with him the solution on how to fix all issues...in exchange of paying the 250$ that cost me to get them work. Again, he's never replied.
> 
> ...


It's been a week since you posted this, has he still not contacted you? This really sucks about these lights. I was planning to order some when there was a fix but not so sure now. 

Regardless, do you have any pictures of them on your car? I imagine they look identical to the Highline/SEL-P headlights and you can't tell they're replicas?

I bet these lights are the same that are on AliExpress anyway.. 

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## CBtsi33 (Aug 31, 2016)

D3Audi said:


> It's been a week since you posted this, has he still not contacted you? This really sucks about these lights. I was planning to order some when there was a fix but not so sure now.
> 
> Regardless, do you have any pictures of them on your car? I imagine they look identical to the Highline/SEL-P headlights and you can't tell they're replicas?
> 
> ...


He has not contacted me. Yes they look identical to the Highline/SEL-P headlights. You can't tell the difference. By sharing my situation on this forum, I just wanted to let people know that they may have problems with the product and customer service. I did not want to hurt Ed/BEC autoparts but I wanted to share facts. I was opened to work with him on finding solutions in private but it did not happen because of his silence.


----------



## vdubs kopfschuss GLI (Sep 25, 2014)

CBtsi33 said:


> He has not contacted me. Yes they look identical to the Highline/SEL-P headlights. You can't tell the difference. By sharing my situation on this forum, I just wanted to let people know that they may have problems with the product and customer service. I did not want to hurt Ed/BEC autoparts but I wanted to share facts. I was opened to work with him on finding solutions in private but it did not happen because of his silence.


damn that really sucks. thanks for being honest and not starting a bashing parade on their behalf.
i was looking forward to purchasing these headlights, but as it seems they have gone MIA with an obvious defect in their product, i will just not purchase through them.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 22, 2010)

*Nov 13th Update*

Sorry, I was trying to get a few different sources to assist with getting the issue with the LED DRLs resolved. They all seem to be unable to assist.


Basically, the headlights work normally, except for the LED DRLs, when the low beams are turned on the error comes on the dash to say the lights are out, when in fact they are on. It is a different in the power when the low beams get turns on, and the car thinks there is a problem, when there isn't.

If anyone is handy with electronics, and has access to a multimeter, and is willing to check the power settings on certain pins, let me know, if the information is useful, and we are able to make adapters, I be happy to give that person a very generous discount in assisting. You can also be the first one to test out the adapters when they are made.

So, anyone interested, please message me.

If we can get this done, we can get these lights back up for sale.


----------



## blackgliguy (May 4, 2004)

[email protected] said:


> *Nov 13th Update*
> 
> Sorry, I was trying to get a few different sources to assist with getting the issue with the LED DRLs resolved. They all seem to be unable to assist.
> 
> ...


Sounds like a CANbus errors. PM details i have the necessary hardware and I’m game.


----------



## CBtsi33 (Aug 31, 2016)

[email protected] said:


> *Nov 13th Update*
> 
> Sorry, I was trying to get a few different sources to assist with getting the issue with the LED DRLs resolved. They all seem to be unable to assist.
> 
> ...


Ed,

I've contacted you several times in the past weeks...I have in hand all the information that you need, what needs to be done to get these headlights working properly without DRL errors.


----------



## D3Audi (Feb 18, 2016)

Are there any updates to these lights?

Obviously the lights aren't wired for the North American Tiguan headlights (which is the allspace halogen headlights in Europe.) Our lights have an LED strip DRL instead of a halogen DRL like SWB Tiguan found overseas. 

Allspace/US model:









Normal SWB Tiguan:









And the Chinese Tiguan L has totally different projector halogen headlights: 









It sounds like the error is with the DRL so it might be as simple as wiring a resistor? Or possibly one of the pins on the connector for parking lights/DRL needs to be moved because it's not connected? 

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## vdubs kopfschuss GLI (Sep 25, 2014)

D3Audi said:


> Are there any updates to these lights?
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


honestly, i think this died out pretty quickly.

just from the failures at launch, the lack of any kind of contact with the seller and that shops around those who have bought them figured out the fix and STILL not have any response from the seller.
those reasons alone have kept me from purchasing these headlights.

really sucks, because i bet there were a solid 10 buyers just on this forum alone!


----------



## CBtsi33 (Aug 31, 2016)

Like I said, At the beginning, I was in touch with Ed then nothing. I had to pay someone else to get them fixed. I let Ed know that I can share with him the fix in exchange of a partial refund/credit but unfortunately, he has never responded back. I'm quite disappointed with his customer service this time. I've never had issues with him in the past for my mk7 BEC headlights, even after the warranty. He always answered my questions and provided great support. Not this time 

I would be pleased to help him so that these headlights be back for sale to you guys. They are a great upgrade.


----------



## castlecraver (Feb 8, 2007)

I was also thinking about buying these headlights but the unresponsiveness from them on their issue was a red flag. With a product like this great customer service and standing behind your product is a big deal. I instead went with the DeAuto LEDs. They definitely lost a sale from me.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 22, 2010)

*Jan 9th Update*

I'm sorry for taking so long to respond on the forums, I had some personal and family issues that have been taking up a lot of my time. I'm a one man business, so its hard to do everything.


For these 2018 Headlights, I actually spent more time and effort on this, than any other product. I had a number of different testers trying out these lights, to do power consumption readings, coding, and changing the pin layout around.
Initial testing was promising, it all worked, but the original tester did not test with the low beams on...


Background:

The Chinese market Tiguan headlights do not have DRLs, so it does not have this problem, as well, as mentioned by others, the ROW, eg European Tiguan uses incandescent bulbs for the DRLs, so again, they would not have a problem, but VW decided to use LED DRLs with tight specifications for its performance, any difference will cause an error.

Basically, things that will not work:


Coding - changing the LED DRL intensity, disabling the LEDs had no impact, the message still appeared on the screen.

Changing PIN Layout - we changed the pin layout slightly, this made the LEDs brighter, but lose the cornering lights.

There is a difference in the power consumption for the LED DRLs when the low beams are turned on which is why this error occurs. 


*Next Steps:
*

I'm obtaining a stock halogen headlight, which I'm going to take apart, and with the help of the replica headlight manufacturer, hopefully update the LED controller in the headlight so it mimics the way the stock LED DRL functions.


It is possible a resistor may work, and someone will be giving this a try, but updating the LED controller so it will work on North American cars is probably the best solution.


----------



## adema69 (Jun 4, 2006)

opcorn: In for updates cant wait to purchase for my 18 tiguan. The stocks to me are too ugly!


----------



## vdubs kopfschuss GLI (Sep 25, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> *Jan 9th Update*
> 
> I'm sorry for taking so long to respond on the forums, I had some personal and family issues that have been taking up a lot of my time. I'm a one man business, so its hard to do everything.


sorry to hear about the troubles and issues. hope everything is getting better.

but to help your situation a little, maybe you need to talk to this guy...



CBtsi33 said:


> Ed,
> 
> I've contacted you several times in the past weeks...I have in hand all the information that you need, what needs to be done to get these headlights working properly without DRL errors.


----------



## 20VDUB (May 22, 2002)

Thanks Edward for the update and thanks for replying to my recent email so quickly! 

Patiently waiting for these lights to be available again! 

Cheers!


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 22, 2010)

Feb 9, 2019 Update

Okay, the latest update everyone has been waiting for.

I found a possible solution from one of our customers, I got the parts to fit into our adapters so that they will work. We just need to make sure it is hooked up to the right pins. I am just finalizing some testing, and hopefully, we can get this issue resolved in about a week from now.

If it works, this will eliminate the error message showing up on the dash.

In terms of stock, I only have 3 sets of lights remaining here from the fall, I will be ordering more sets once things have been confirmed working, and will get more sets here by the Spring. Most people don't want to work on their cars in freezing weather anyways.


----------



## kicnit (Jul 11, 2018)

Great news. Thanks for the update ED. Looking forward to grabbing some for my wifes tig.

Kyle


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 22, 2010)

*Feb 12th Update*

I am having one of our testers do some final testing before I make the changes to our adapters.

We have three sets in stock, if the testing goes well, I will get more sets, hopefully enough for everyone, to keep costs down, will ship them over by sea.
So, next couple of months there will be lots of stock.

If you cant wait, I see about getting the harness adapters made, so that they will work if you buy the lights somewhere else.


----------



## adema69 (Jun 4, 2006)

definitely in for a pair of these getting sick of the halogen ones.


----------



## bateau (Jun 16, 2013)

Ed, will you have a fix for those of us who bought original sets in the fall?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 22, 2010)

bateau said:


> Ed, will you have a fix for those of us who bought original sets in the fall?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Yes, please pm me, and I will send you the replacement parts, and how to fix the issue.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 22, 2010)

*Feb 20th Update*

So, after testing from two different customers, we have a solution for the error on the dash about the LED DRLs.

We have two sets remaining from the original order from the fall, Price is $635 US shipped for a set, including the updated adapters.
It costs us a few $ to get these modified so, need to account for that.

I'm going to get more from the factory, but that takes 6-8 weeks to ship here by sea to keep costs down... the boxes are huge, it is not economical to send over here from China by air. sorry...

If you guys just want the adapters, and you try to source the lights elsewhere, I can do that as well.

So, they are available at: www.becautoparts.com


----------



## brasilian (Feb 7, 2008)

Will there be some available on April 20th? Been waiting a while for these.


----------



## OEMplusCC (Jan 27, 2013)

Looks like the price went up from 635 to 715. I thought that "slow shipping by boat" will keep the price down


----------



## kicnit (Jul 11, 2018)

OEMplusCC said:


> Looks like the price went up from 635 to 715. I thought that "slow shipping by boat" will keep the price down


Ed mentioned that. I think it's because of the additional harness needed to stop any error codes. I saw that too though 

Kyle


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 22, 2010)

*April 23rd Update*

We finally confirmed that we have these headlights will be on the way over. ETA is late May.

For pricing, I initially priced it at about $699 for a complete set with the HID kit. I need to do $715, for the follow reasons. I did $635 more or less for to get people to test out the headlights to see if they work or not.

1. Extra cost of parts creating the adapters

2. Higher shipping, the factory provides the lights in one giant box, which is too big for shipping by USPS, and prone to breakage. I need to purchase boxes and repackage the headlights into 2 boxes.

They will be up for preorder within the next day.

We did a lot of testing and quite sure these will work like the stock Xenon headlights without error.

As well, for those who really cant wait, we will sell the adapter harness separately, and you can buy other aftermarket Tiguan headlights from places like Ebay, etc and use it with our adapters. 

www.becautoparts.com


----------



## Chiii (Apr 16, 2019)

Is there potential group discount you can offer?


----------



## JamMac16 (May 5, 2019)

*Headlight replacement instructions*

Hello, is there anywhere I might be able to find instructions on how to replace the headlights on a 2019 Tiguan R-Line? Will these fit? Thanks


----------



## boomr (Sep 29, 2013)

What hid bulb & ballast (ie:d2, d3, d4, etc....) does this setup use?


----------



## D3Audi (Feb 18, 2016)

boomr said:


> What hid bulb & ballast (ie:d2, d3, d4, etc....) does this setup use?


D2H

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## amlmkv (Sep 6, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> *April 23rd Update*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## KDubGTI (May 24, 2004)

[email protected] said:


> *April 23rd Update*
> 
> We finally confirmed that we have these headlights will be on the way over. ETA is late May.


Hi Ed, any update on availability? I see they are still pre-order.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 22, 2010)

*June 19, 2019 Update*

Headlights are now available for sale. Issue with the error appearing on the dash has been resolved!

We received a shipment of them at the beginning of the month, and still have about 10 sets available.

Any questions, let me know.

https://www.becautoparts.com/products/2018-vw-tiguan-hid-led-headlights


----------



## impulsek2 (Feb 12, 2019)

[email protected] said:


> *June 19, 2019 Update*
> 
> Headlights are now available for sale. Issue with the error appearing on the dash has been resolved!
> 
> ...


Any way you would do a set with LEDs? with the auto on/off I worry about the HIds not getting warmed up and shorting the life.


----------



## Nfsroadsta2786 (May 5, 2019)

[email protected] said:


> *June 19, 2019 Update*
> 
> Headlights are now available for sale. Issue with the error appearing on the dash has been resolved!
> 
> ...


So the the headlights are HID low beam and LED high beams?


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 22, 2010)

Nfsroadsta2786 said:


> So the the headlights are HID low beam and LED high beams?



The low beams are bi-xenon which means they function as your low beams, and primary high beams. The inner lights are a secondary high beams and are LEDS.
This means when you turn on the high beams you have 2 light sources for your high beams per headlight. So, it will be extra bright.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 22, 2010)

*July 3rd Update*

Sale - we are having a sale till July 7th!

Regular price is $715, $50 off so they are now $665 per set shipped. 
All parts including the HID kit and instructions are included.

https://www.becautoparts.com/products/2018-vw-tiguan-hid-led-headlights


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 22, 2010)

*July 10th Update*

Headlights are selling well, so we are continuing the sale!

Also, if you purchase headlights elsewhere, eg Alibaba or Ebay, we have the correct adapters to make them work properly here. Just contact me.

www.becautoparts.com


----------



## elias.kaz (Jun 29, 2019)

Hello...will you ship to Greece? Or can you have them shipped directly to Greece from your supplier? What will be the total price including plug and play adapters? Thank you!


----------



## Drex5000 (Jul 8, 2019)

Minor Coding? I read that minor coding is needed for these lights.What’s is involved?


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 22, 2010)

Drex5000 said:


> Minor Coding? I read that minor coding is needed for these lights.What’s is involved?


You need access to a VAG-COM or similar device to change a few settings so the LED DRLs don't blink when the turn signals are on for that side. Full instructions are provided.

Here are a few photos from recent customers showing the fit, etc.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 22, 2010)

*July 30th*

Still have some stock.

www.becautoparts.com


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 22, 2010)

The headlights right now have been updated and we have resolved the issues with the error on the dash, and flickering. I still get a lot of questions about them, but I think it be better to start fresh.

So, I'm doing a new add.


----------



## fatdubs fatman (Mar 20, 2002)

will you be doing another order of head lights?


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 22, 2010)

fatdubs fatman said:


> will you be doing another order of head lights?


They are in stock and ready to ship.

www.becautoparts.com


----------



## UntouchablePL (Feb 17, 2009)

Do these fit 2020 Tiguan R Line?

When will they be in stock again?


----------



## blueimp (Sep 5, 2019)

just FYI, latest updates are here:

https://forums.vwvortex.com/showthr...o-replace-the-stock-halogen-headlights!/page3


----------



## t2021 (Jan 16, 2021)

blackgliguy said:


> What’s your next quantity up Ed to get us better pricing? Sounds like at least 2 of us are in. Who else?


im in . I have a 2021 Tiguan so don't know if these would fit


----------



## rayjpep1 (Aug 7, 2020)

Has anyone experienced the top LED strip from the headlights failing? I just noticed that mine stopped working, LED lights won't turn on. I've only had them for 6 months. 

Sent from my SM-G955U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## dirtygovnuh (Jun 23, 2020)

rayjpep1 said:


> Has anyone experienced the top LED strip from the headlights failing? I just noticed that mine stopped working, LED lights won't turn on. I've only had them for 6 months.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U1 using Tapatalk


Has the turn signal also stopped working on that light? I had this happen to me and it turned out to be a loose connection to the LED driver module in the bottom of the light. The low and high beam still worked but I had no turn signal or DRL.


----------



## rayjpep1 (Aug 7, 2020)

dirtygovnuh said:


> Has the turn signal also stopped working on that light? I had this happen to me and it turned out to be a loose connection to the LED driver module in the bottom of the light. The low and high beam still worked but I had no turn signal or DRL.


turn signal still works, the LED is the only thing that is not working

Sent from my SM-G955U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## dirtygovnuh (Jun 23, 2020)

rayjpep1 said:


> turn signal still works, the LED is the only thing that is not working
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U1 using Tapatalk


Are the 3 smaller strips around the low beam out as well or only the big strip at the top?


----------



## GaryFancy (Nov 1, 2019)

Anyone have a long term review on these and how is the glare for other drivers? 

Thanks


----------



## D3Audi (Feb 18, 2016)

GaryFancy said:


> Anyone have a long term review on these and how is the glare for other drivers?
> 
> Thanks


I’ve had mine since December of 2018 - so a little over 2 years. So far so good. I recently had an issue where it was flickering on high beam (after the high beam was turned on for 30 to 40 minutes of driving). Although that seems to have gone away so I’m not too concerned. 

Glare is almost nonexistent. The projector has a very crisp ECE beam cutoff. The halogen lights these replaced had more glare. 

All in all I’d say they’re worth it, especially considering mine were from the first batch and they’re still good. I would order again if something happened to these. They truly complete the car and make it look like a new car. 

I’d strongly recommend wrapping the lens in clear wrap since the auto car wash has put a lot of micro scratches in the plastic (this happens with any lights though). 

I also wrapped all the chrome trim to gloss black 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## GaryFancy (Nov 1, 2019)

D3Audi said:


> I’ve had mine since December of 2018 - so a little over 2 years. So far so good. I recently had an issue where it was flickering on high beam (after the high beam was turned on for 30 to 40 minutes of driving). Although that seems to have gone away so I’m not too concerned.
> 
> Glare is almost nonexistent. The projector has a very crisp ECE beam cutoff. The halogen lights these replaced had more glare.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the feedback, appreciate it! Nice looking tiggy ^^^


----------



## sk8too (Dec 23, 2004)

Are these no longer being made? I can’t find any info on how to purchase new.


----------



## bagged_hag (Oct 30, 2005)

sk8too said:


> Are these no longer being made? I can’t find any info on how to purchase new.


I believe Ed/BEC auto parts closed their doors for good due to the pandemic. I’m not sure if anyone has picked these and is still supplying them


----------



## routan2010se (Jun 17, 2013)

Looks like they are still available in china for around $700 shipped, or on ebay for over $1000.

Does anyone have the pinout for the wiring adapter or directions on how to make your own?


----------

